# Like vs Thanks



## Badger1777 (Aug 20, 2014)

How do we generally prefer to have our posts acknowledged? I've seen a 'Like' link and a 'thanks' link, and of course there is always the simply reply method.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 20, 2014)

The like seems more touchy feely, little heart next to it. Thanks, for something informative and pertinent. Both are good, but, based on different ideas. Then, there is the reply that helps build up post count. 

It is entirely up to the giver.


----------



## Carol (Aug 20, 2014)

Personally I will click 'like' for a post that seems especially helpful, because the user gets a notification saying they received a new like.

But it is all up to you....have fun with the features, they are there for the enjoyment


----------



## JJK HKD (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you all; I like this post.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 20, 2014)

There is no Official Position on the Thanks/Like issue.

Personally, I tend to use *Thanks* as the most casual, *Like* for particularly good posts, and *REP* for the very best (or very worst, since it is the only one of the three that allows negatives).


----------



## Instructor (Aug 21, 2014)

My favorite is when I say something cool and a ton of people put Thanks underneath.  Yeah... it hasn't really happened to me yet but some day... some day... I'll be cool.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 21, 2014)

Instructor said:


> My favorite is when I say something cool and a ton of people put Thanks underneath.  Yeah... it hasn't really happened to me yet but some day... some day... I'll be cool.



I understand that completely. So hence I officially declare that you are cool!!!


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 21, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> There is no Official Position on the Thanks/Like issue.
> 
> Personally, I tend to use *Thanks* as the most casual, *Like* for particularly good posts, and *REP* for the very best (or very worst, since it is the only one of the three that allows negatives).



that's pretty much how i choose to do things   if somone takes something from a piece that i've written and understands the way it was meant to then that gets a "like" otherwise it just depends on what mood my puter is in (it doesn't always like my mouse  )


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Personally, I tend to use *Thanks* as the most casual, *Like* for particularly good posts, and *REP* for the very best (or very worst, since it is the only one of the three that allows negatives).



I'm just the opposite on Thanks vs. Likes!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

arnisador said:


> I'm just the opposite on Thanks vs. Likes!



I can see that, too, because how many times you've been thanked (and how many times you've thanked others) shows up in the upper left corner of your posts.
So in a way, *Thanks* is like a mini-rep.

But always remember... anything posted by me should be thanked, liked, *and* repped.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> There is no Official Position on the Thanks/Like issue.
> 
> Personally, I tend to use *Thanks* as the most casual, *Like* for particularly good posts, and *REP* for the very best (or very worst, since it is the only one of the three that allows negatives).



This is exactly how I use it!  Great minds think a like!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2014)

Instructor said:


> My favorite is when I say something cool and a ton of people put Thanks underneath.  Yeah... it hasn't really happened to me yet but some day... some day... I'll be cool.


Here is one, at least.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This is exactly how I use it!  Great minds think a like!



So do warped ones. 
Deciding which applies in this case is left as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2014)

I try not to overthink it.  I tend to use rep sparingly.  Otherwise I'm as likely to thank as to like a post.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned (Aug 21, 2014)

Sometimes I thank and like the same post. It's the "cover all bases" thingy......


----------

